# Election Night in NY



## maes (Oct 4, 2008)

What's fun to do? I want some kind of party type affair. !!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 4, 2008)

mae said:


> What's fun to do? I want some kind of party type affair. !!!



Throw a party then!


----------



## D (Oct 4, 2008)

mae said:


> What's fun to do? I want some kind of party type affair. !!!



Throw a party and invite me.


----------



## maes (Oct 4, 2008)

I have slightly more than 2 friends there, and I'm sofa-surfing - any party I throw would be bollocks! Would there be bars or something following the results as they come in?


----------



## D (Oct 4, 2008)

mae said:


> I have slightly more than 2 friends there, and I'm sofa-surfing - any party I throw would be bollocks! Would there be bars or something following the results as they come in?



Yes, just about any bar, I reckon.


----------



## maes (Oct 4, 2008)

Righto. Thread closed 

D if you're doing anything exciting & you're there, would be great if I could tag along.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd get down to the Double Down Saloon!
http://nymag.com/listings/bar/Double-Down-Saloon/


----------



## D (Oct 5, 2008)

mae said:


> Righto. Thread closed
> 
> D if you're doing anything exciting & you're there, would be great if I could tag along.



I'll be around.  A bit premature to plan just now, but I'll let you know!


----------



## phildwyer (Oct 5, 2008)

If McCain wins: Upper East Side.  If Obama wins: Lower East Side.


----------



## D (Oct 5, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> If McCain wins: Upper East Side.  If Obama wins: Lower East Side.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 3, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> If McCain wins: Upper East Side.  If Obama wins: Lower East Side.



If Nader wins, Park Slope.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 3, 2008)

mae said:


> What's fun to do? I want some kind of party type affair. !!!



I understand that Vox Pop in Brooklyn is doing something. (Just google.)


----------



## inflatable jesus (Nov 4, 2008)

imposs1904 said:


> If Nader wins, Park Slope.



If you see Nader winning, head straight home as you've clearly been doing much drugs.


----------



## D (Nov 5, 2008)

imposs1904 said:


> If Nader wins, Park Slope.



Park Slope is so Obama.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 5, 2008)

How is NY feeling? 

Is there a party spirit?  

Or holding your horses?


----------



## D (Nov 5, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> How is NY feeling?
> 
> Is there a party spirit?
> 
> Or holding your horses?



Go check out the other thread:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=269101

my friend is off to a loft party in Bushwick

another friend in CA just got off the phone

another friend is trapped in an impossibly crowded bar

I am at home, eating dinner, feeling the buzz, and watching the television.


----------



## D (Nov 5, 2008)

*a sampling of my friends' Facebook status updates*

"Hi Di! It's crowded [in Times Square], but traffic can still come through - pretty peaceful too. People cheer everytime Barak's pic comes up like he's [Derek] Jeter..."

"DEM thinks it's going to happen"

"MPK may not have to move abroad after all"

"MR wishes she were in Grant Park"

"KU is FUCK YEAH! - Ohio and New Mexico"

"OP is on the edge of her Russian ass"

"AH is proud to be a Pennsylvanian"


----------



## D (Nov 6, 2008)

Mood today in the city was BRILLIANT.

I don't think NY has been this galvanized since 9/11 and, of course, for completely different reasons.

The optimism and excitement are infectious.


----------



## rennie (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, I like Derek Jeter.


----------

